# Paint Horse pedigree look up



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

I do hate to tell you this Impact's dream is a sorrel/wht stallion what is his registered number i can look it up that way


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

How can you look up a horse? I want to do that.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Born in 2000? He is still listed as a Stallion, but his registered owners may not have updated it. Dad is: 00347227 IMA SCENIC IMPACT BLACK Overo1996 Stallion. Mom is: Q2815237 OBVIOUSLY DREAM GIRL SORREL 1989 Mare


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> I do hate to tell you this Impact's dream is a sorrel/wht stallion what is his registered number i can look it up that way


it sounds like the same horse, both are brown/white, both male. look at the baby picture on there to make sure it is the same horse though.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Impacts Dream Paint

Sometimes when people want to look up lineage, or have a horse to sell, they'll post a pedigree on allbreedpedigree.com... sometimes you can find the lineage on here, but everytime I come across a new pedigree, I make sure that it's on the site in case someone else comes along wanting the info, because I know how aggrivating it can be not finding it.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for the the infor everyone. 



To luv my perch.. the links don't work though.

To Westonsma... thank you for the pedigree. i wonder who the mom's parents are... 

Does anybody know what there parents did? like western pleasure?.. english riding?


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

To sillybunny11486 or HalterHorse Paints ....Can you show me a baby picture of Impact's dream? Thanks


----------

